# المنتديات الأردنية > العشائر الأردنية >  عشيره الجرادات

## عودوني

*من أشهر العشائر في الأردن ، وهم فرع في العمرو تلك القبيلة الشهيرة التي حكمت الكرك وبلاده فترة طويلة ، ثم أخنى عليها الدهر فتفرقت أيدي سبأ وما زالت لهم بقية في بلاد الكرك ، إلا أن معظمهم توزع في بلاد جديدة في فلسطين والأردن ، وممن تفرق من أحلافهم الجرادات ، موضوع بحثنا .*
*وقد ورد ذكر للجرادات في قضاء رام الله ، فقد استقروا في أبو فلاح ، وسميت الخربة بهم (خربة الجردة) .*
*وقد نزل الجرادات فلسطين في نهاية القرن الحادي عشر الهجري قادمين من منطقة الكرك ، وما زال لهم أعقاب في قرية (دمنة) إحدى قرى الكرك :*
*وقد قيل في الجرادات الموجودين في العمرو:*
_1- الجرادات قسم من الثبيتات (ابن ثبيت) إحدى عشائر العمرو .(1)_ 
_ويقول العبادي :_ 
*ومنهم ، أي من العمرو ، الجرادات في بشرى وسال من اربد ومنهم الجرادات في فلسطين .(2)* 
_ويقول :_ 
*والجرادات بفرعيهم العودات والنواصرة يسكنون دمنة إحدى قرى الكرك .(3)*
_2- يقول السيد هايل عبد الله العمرو :_ 
*الجرادات أحد فروع الزواملة من العمرو من بني عقبة .(4)* 
*وقد أورد الدكتور العبادي الزاملة كقسم من أقسام ابن ياسر إحدى عشائر العمرو .*
*3- ويقول الأستاذ إحسان النمر :* 
*العبابنة والجرادات جاءوا من الحجاز ونزلوا بالكرك منضمين إلى العمرو ، وقيل إنهم منهم .(5)* 
*وهذا يدل على حلف قائم بينهم وليس نسباً. فقد جاءوا الكرك لاحقاً نازلين على العمرو،ومنضمين إليهم.*
*4- يقول النمر :*
*أجلى الأمير يوسف النمر الجرادات أكبر عشائر العمرو إلى جبل الخليل وجبل نابلس عام 1081هـ/ 1670م .(6)* 
*قلت : الجرادات نزل قسم منهم بلدة سعير/الخليل واستقر فيها وقسم نزل بيت نتيف وارتحل منها إلى جبل نابلس وقسم نزل قضاء رام الله واستقر في بلدة خربة أبو فلاح .*
*أنزل الأمير يوسف النمر الجرادات في جبل نابلس في بيت سلوم ملكه الخاص ، فأخرجهم العتوم منها ، فنزلوا كفر الديك ، فأخرجهم الأجلق منها ، فنزلوا عين الصورتين جوار تِل .* 
*قلت : بيت سلوم تقع اليوم للشمال الشرقي من بلدة كفر قدوم والصورتين أو عين الصورتين أو خربة الصورتين تقع في شمال (تل) قضاء نابلس .*
*وفي سنة 1139 هـ / 1726 م استنجد الجرادات بالجبارات فباغتوا الأجلق والعتوم وقضوا على سلطتهم .(7)*
*بعد هذه الوقائع حكم عليهم شيوخ البلاد مفرقين ، فنزل قسم منهم نابلس ، وقسم آخر إلى دير الغصون ، والقسم الأكبر إلى السيلة الحارثية قضاء جنين ، ومنها انتشروا في قرى القضاء .(8)*
*5- أما الرّحّالة oppenheim ( أوبنهايم ) فقد أورد الجرادات كقسم من أقسام العمرو ،6- ولكنه ضمهم إلى الشلايخة ،7- وعدّ شيخهم من الآخرين ،8- وقال إنهم من القشعم .(9)*
*وعدهم موزل أحد أقسام الثبيتات .(10)*
*واعتبر الأستاذ علي نصوح الطاهر ابن جراد شيخ الجرادات أميرا من أمراء العمرو .*
*واعتبر الجرادات من بني المنتفق من عقيل من عامر بن صعصعة من هوازن .(11)*
*والمعلوم لمن يدرك الأنساب أنّ أمراء العمرو ليس فيهم ابن جراد،وهذا يدل على أنهم ليسوا منهم في قربى.*
*وقد أجلاهم عبد الله باشا عام 1082 هـ إلى فلسطين ، وفرقهم ثلاث فرق :* 
*قسم في سعير / الخليل وانتقلت أسرة منهم إلى قرية جولس (آل النقلة) .*
*وقسمان في أراضي بيت سلوم التابعة للعتوم والأجلق طلب منهم العتوم الرحيل ، فارتحلوا إلى كفر الديك ، فطلب منهم شيخها والأجلق الرحيل ، فارتحلوا إلى أراضي الصورتين ، وعرفوا بعد ذلك بالصورة .* 
*وقد قام الجرادات بعد ذلك بالفتك بالعتوم والأجلق ، وتشرد سكان كفر الديك .*
*حدثت فتنة كبيرة نتيجة ذلك ، مما أدى إلى الحكم على الجرادات بالجلاء .*
*سكن قسم منهم مدينة نابلس ، منهم آل عناب وهواش والعبوة وعوكل والبيت ، وآل جرى باشي .(12)*
*والزيود هم سكان السيلة الحارثية عام 1726م نزل فريق من الجرادات دير الغصون ، وهم الصورة ، ويشكلون 40% من سكان دير الغصون .*
*ويظهر بان فريقا آخر نزل خربة أبو فلاح .*
*أما القسم الأكبر من الجرادات فقد نزلوا جبل سعادة قرب جنين ، ودعاهم شيخ الزيود إلى النزول في جواره .(13)* 
*والزيود هم سكان السيلة الحارثية ، جاءوها من عارورة قضاء رام الله .*
*وكان قد تبعهم الشواهنة وهم من عارورة أيضاً .(14)*
*وكان من ضمن الجرادات:-* 
*1- البشرة .*
*2- المقالدة* 
*3- الطحاينة .*
*نزل الجرادات السيلة ، وبنى شيخهم وهو ياسين بيتاً كبيراً فيها .*
*ثم خلفه في المشيخة سليمان ، الذي حاول فرض ضرائب على القرى ، وخاصة اليامون ، التي قام أهلها باغتياله .* 
*وخلفه في زعامة العشيرة ولده صالح السليمان وذلك عام 1790 م ، وكان صديقاً للجزار .* 
*وقد اصطدم الجرادات في زمانه مع الصقر وشيخهم عرسان الكايد .(15)* 
_وكان لصالح أخ يدعى ياسين ، ومن أولاد صالح طاهر ._ 
*ومن أبناء ياسين السليمان صالح الذي قام بقتلة ابن عمه طاهر . وكانت أملاك صالح الياسين في قرية تعنك .وقد توفي صالح السليمان في سجن عكا من قبل الجزار بسبب وشاية به أنه يساعد آل جرار ( يوسف جرار ) في تمردهم ضد الجزار .(16)* 
*واستلم المشيخة من بعده ابنه الأكبر واكد ،وقد ثار أبناء صالح وإخوته ضد الجزار الذي قام بسجنهم حتى دخول نابليون عام 1799 م .* 
_بعد ذلك حدث خلاف على المشيخة انقسمت العشيرة فيه قسمين :_ 
_واكد ورجاله حلّوا في قرية سولم / الناصرة ._ 
*طاهر ورجاله حلّوا في إكسال . وقد اصطلحوا وعادوا إلى السيلة بعد أن تنازل طاهر لأخية واكد .* 
*ولكن عودتهم لم تكن سهلة إذ منعهم شيخها من دخولها ، ولم يدخلوها إلا بعد قتلهم لأبنه حمزة .(17)* 
*ومن أشهر الجرادات في السيلة ، القائد يوسف أبو درة الجرادات.*
*6-يقول الدباغ:وتذكر هذه الحمولة أنها تعود بأصلها إلى عشيرة المشاعلة الحجازية،نزل أجدادهم شرقي الأردن ومنها إلى سعير.*
*وهذا نص صريح على أنهم ليسوا من العمرو.*
*7-يقول جرادات السيلة الحارثية:إنهم جاءوا من الحجاز من منطقة ينبع النخيل.*
*8-يقول الدكتور حكمت عبد الكريم فريحات نقلا عن السيد يوسف فياض جرادات:إنّ عائلة جرادات يرجع أصلها إلى قبائل عمرو وجهينة التي كانت تسكن المنطقة حول المدينة المنورة. هاجر بعض أبنائها إلى الأردن وأقاموا في جبل الموجب في الكرك،ومن هناك حدثت عدة هجرات.(*)*
*وأقول بأن هذه الرواية جعلت الجرادات من قبيلتين من جهينة القضاعية ومن عمرو أحد بطون حرب الخولانية،وعلى ما يبدو أراد الأخ يوسف جرادات أن يوفق بين قضايا متباعدة ولكنه أخفق في ذلك.*
*9-يقول فردريك بيك:هاجر من الحجاز إلى الكرك شخصان يقال لهما عون ومحمد.خرج من عون العبابنة ومن محمد الجرادات،وبعد مدة تخاصم العبابنة والجرادات وأهل الكرك فرحلوا إلى قرية عبين.(*)*
*وهذا قول صريح أنهم ليسوا من العمرو.*
*10-يقول فردريك بيك:العمرو من بقايا العمرو القدماء،ومنازلهم بجوار قريتي العروض والمجرة ووادي الموجب ووادي حماد.ويتبعهم فريق يقال لهم الجرادات ومنازلهم بقرية دمنة. (ص509،الدار العربية للتوزيع والنشر).*
*وهذا من النصوص الصريحة في أن الجرادات يتبعون العمرو وليسوا منهم.*
*11-وعلى ذكر المشاعلة:*
*أ-يذكر المشاعلة في وادي موسى(من العبيدية من اللياثنة):أنهم من منطقة رضوى في الجزيرة العربية ولهم أقارب في مادبا والغور وفي فلسطين.(**)*
*ب-المشاعلة:بطن من القوفة من مالك من جهينة.(***)*
_ج-المشاعلة من العيينات من العطور من ولد محمود من بني عمرو من حرب.(#)_ 
*وأقول: رضوى جبل مشهور تنزل فيه جهينة وهو قرب ينبع،وبقربه مما يلي البحر ديار للحسينيين.(معجم البلدان،ج3،ص51)*
*د-يذكر الجرادات في سعير أنهم مشاعلة،حتى أنّ البلد مقسومة إلى قسمين مشاعلة ورأسهم الجرادات ،ووهيبات.*
*مما سبق نرى أنّ الجرادات كانوا في العمرو وليسوا منهم ،بل من القبائل الكبيرة التي حالفتهم ضد التميمية.ومعظم الروايات تدل على أنهم قدموا من الحجاز من مناطق ينبع وجبل رضوى وما كان غرب المدينة على صاحبها أفضل الصلاة وأتمّ التسليم.*
_وهذه الديار كانت تسكنها قبائل كثيرة من أشهرها جهينة وكنانة ومزينة وحرب والأشراف._ 
*وإكمالا للبحث فقد أقام الجرادات في بلدة قضاء رام الله تسمى خربة أبو فلاح ويطلق عليها ( الجردة ) .(18) نسبة للجرادات سكانها .*
*تقع إلى الشمال الشرقي من مدينة رام الله وتبعد عنها مسافة 17 كم . وهي إلى الشرق من طريق نابلس – رام الله .* 
*ترتفع القرية حوالي 800 م عن سطح البحر . يزرع الزيتون في أرضها بكميات لا بأس بها ، كما تزرع أراضيها بالعنب والتين واللوزيات والحبوب وغيرها .(19)* 
*وهي من القرى العربية القديمة ، وقد ورد ذكرها في القرن السابع الهجري عندما أوقفها الملك الظاهر بيبرس على مقام النبي موسى عليه السلام بالإضافة إلى قرى عديدة .(20)*
*ويذكر أستاذنا الدباغ أن اسمها آتٍ من اسم كبير عشيرة الجرادات التي سكنتها في بداية القرن التاسع عشر الميلادي قادماً من المزرعة الشرقية ، ويسمى هذا الزعيم أبا فلاح .* 
*وفي هذا الكلام قول فالقرية كانت تعرف في هذا الاسم قبل هذا التاريخ بكثير كما بينا .* 
*أقيمت على الأراضي المصادرة منها ومن ترمسعيا والمغير مستعمرة ( مغو شيلوا ( غفعات أدوماه ) عام 1976 م ، وتقع إلى الجنوب من مستعمرة معالية أفرايم في إطار طريق آلون .(21)* 
*تحتوي القرية على العديد من المواقع والمعالم الأثرية منها :*
*1- خربة البدود : إلى الشمال الشرقي من القرية ، وقد ذكرنا سابقاً أن أهالي ترمسعيا عند قدومهم إلى هذه المنطقة استقروا في هذه الخربة .*
*2- خربة سيع .*
*3- خربة قلاسون .*
*4- عين سامية .*
*وفي عام 1881 م كانت إحدى قرى بني سالم ، وقد كانت قرية صغيرة تقع على أرض مرتفعة ، وتحتوي على آثار .(22)*
*وسميت بالجردة نسبة للجرادات إحدى عشائر العمرو التي كانت تسيطر على الكرك في القرن السابع عشر والثامن عشر الميلاديين .*
*ورد في قائمتي سوسين وهارتمان للبيوت المعمورة في الريف الفلسطيني واللتين تعودان لعام 1871م إن عدد بيوت خربة أبو فلاح بلغ 58 بيتاً / 58 بيتاً على التوالي .* 


*( خريطة قرية أبو فلاح )* 
*تملك القرية أراض تبلغ مساحتها 8186 دونماً .(23)*
*ويحد أراضي القرية من الشمال أراضي ترمسعيا ويحدها من الشرق أراضي المغير وكفر مالك وجزء من أراضي ترمسعيا .*
*ويحدها من الجنوب أراضي كفر مالك والمزرعة الشرقية ،ويحدها من المغرب أراضي المزرعة الشرقية .*
*بلغ عدد سكان القرية عام 1922م 519 نسمة ، وفي عام 1945م بلغ عدد سكان القرية 710 نسمات .(24)*
*وفي التعداد الذي أجرته دائرة الإحصاءات الأردنية عام 1961م بلغ عدد سكان القرية 1057نسمة . (25)*
*وفي التقديرات التي قامت بها السلطات الصهيونية عام 1987م قدر عدد سكان البلدة بـ2091نسمة .*
*قدر عدد سكان القرية في أوائل الثمانينات بحوالي 1200نسمة .(26)*
*يعود سكان القرية بأصولهم إلى الجرادات من قرية دمنة / الكرك وهم من العمرو .(27)*
*وقد نزلوها في القرن التاسع عشر الميلادي قادمين من المزرعة الشرقية بعد سكنهم بها فترة قصيرة .*
*وتعد القرية من قرى بني مرة ، كما ذكرنا سابقاً نقلاً عن أستاذنا الدباغ .(28)*
*والعمرو من بني عقبة من جذام .*
_ذكر القلقشندي (821هـ ) بنو عمرو بطن من بني صخر عرب الكرك من جذام من القحطانية ، منازلهم بصرخد من بلاد الشام . (29)_ 
*كانت مساكن العمرو في القرن العاشر الهجري كالتالي :*
*ومن مثالة إلى حدرة عيون القصب درك فينان بن صدر الدين حسن بن سلمة من بني عقبة العمرو .*
*ودرك جانب الجبل ومبرك الحاج لعمرو بن عامر بن داود أمير بني عقبة العمرو المباريك المعامرة المزايدة ، ويشاركه في الدرك شويمي بن حسين بن عيسى بن سويط من بني عقبة المناصرة الحسيسات وأولاده .(30)*
*قلت : المباريك تصحيف والصواب المتاريك بالتاء المثناة الفوقية .*
*فلم يكن العمرو ضمن نطاق ما يعرف بالمملكة الأردنية الهاشمية اليوم .*
*وفي القرن العاشر الهجري لم يرد ذكر للعمرو في منطقة الكرك ، بل ذكر المساعيد وغيرهم ، وان كنت أظن أن أسماء جديدة حملوها .(31)*
*وفي الدراسة التي وضعها الدكتور محمد عدنان البخيت لدفتر مفصل لواء عجلون ( طابو دفتري رقم 185) سنة 1005هـ ، يذكر العمرو إذ استطاع الولاة التعامل معهم بنجاح .(32)*
*ونؤكد نقلاً عن فوزي الخطبا ، أن العمرو جاءوا إلى الطفيلة والكرك في القرن السابع عشر الميلادي . إذ كان جنوبي الطفيلة خاضعاً لنفوذ الوحيدي ، فذبحة العمرو واحتلوا الطفيلة . ثم تركها العمرو إلى الكرك .(33)*
_فقد حدثت حروب طاحنة بين العمرو والمساعيد أو الأمير المسعودي في هذه الفترة أدت إلى سيطرة العمرو على منطقة الكرك ورحيل المسعودي إلى البلقاء ._ 
_قلت:حروب ابن ثبيت والمسعودي كانت بعد رحيل الوحيدات من بلاد الكرك والطفيلة._ 
*وبعد ذلك حدثت فتن وقلاقل وحروب بين العمرو من جهة والتميمية وسكان الكرك من جهة أخرى .* 
*وفي عام 1081هـ قام الأمير يوسف النمر بحملته على البلقاء والكرك وقد اخمد الفتن وأجلى العشائر التي ثبت أنها اصل الثورة ، فأجلى التميمية إلى الخليل ، فعرفوا بالمجالي ، وأجلى الجرادات اكبر عشائر العمرو إلى جبل الخليل وجبل نابلس .(34)*
*والجرادات الآن في الكرك يسكنون قرية دمنة من أعمال لواء القصر / الكرك وشجرة العشيرة عندهم كالتالي :*
*جدهم عودة وأبناؤه ستة هم :*
*1- ناصر* 
*2- نصار لم يعقب .*
*3- علي* 
*4- امطير* 
*5- عودة* 
*6- مفلح لم يعقب .(35)*
*والجرادات في الكرك هم من الثبيتات ( ابن ثبيت ) .*
_وعشائر العمرو الرئيسة هي :_ 
*ابن ثبيت* 
*ابن ياسر* 
*ابن وادي – الخرشة .*
_قلت : وهم ليسوا من العمرو بل الخرشة قسم مستقل عن العمرو ولكنهم إخوتهم ( انظر الجزيري )_ 
*ابن قيصومة* 
*المسعودي* 
*ابن شريتح (36) وهم ما يعرفون بالحناحنة ولا أظن أن لهم بقية في الكرك ، والحناحنة إحدى عشائر غور الفارعة الفلسطيني ، ويذكر القوم أنهم من ابن قيصومة، وابن شريتح كانت أسرة ضمنهم وانقرضت .*
*نلاحظ أنّ ابن جراد ليس من أمراء العمرو،ولو كانوا منهم على كثرتهم وكبر عشيرتهم لوجدنا منهم أميراً.*
*وقد عدد اوبنهايم (37) بطون وأفخاذ العمرو على النحو التالي :*
*1- الزواملة وشيخهم في بداية الأربعينات سالم بن هادي .* 
*وقد ذكر العبادي : الزاملة من ضمن ابن ياسر .*
*2- الفوايدة ( الردوس) وشيخهم في بداية الأربعينات وادي الفوايدة .*
*ذكر العبادي : الغنيمات ( الردوس ) من ضمن ابن ياسر .*
*3- الغشاشمة وشيخهم رشيد الغشاشمة .*
*ذكر العبادي : الغشاشمة من ضمن ابن ثبيت .*
*4- اللصايمة وشيخهم رشيد اللصايمة .*
*ذكر العبادي : اللصايمة من ضمن ابن ثبيت .*

----------


## HAWATMEH

:SnipeR (1):  :SnipeR (1): والنعم من دواسين الظلمه

----------


## تحية عسكريه

والنعم فيهم يا سيدي

----------


## العالي عالي

*والله والنعم
*

----------


## maged6680

معلومات جميله بجد

----------


## عاشقة ريان

هلا فيك  :Bl (12):  :Bl (12):

----------


## بنوته اردنيه

يسلمووووو :Eh S(17):

----------


## ملكة الاحساس

يسلمووووو

----------


## ابو موسى

هلا بكل العشائر الاردنية والفلسطينية كمان

----------

